# Make c++ file autorun?



## DustyMcAwesome (Dec 17, 2008)

I wrote a program in c++, and need to find a way to make the file autorun on any computer. The only way I know to do this is make it into an exe, which I don't know how to do. Please helppp.....


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, what do you mean by autorun? When do you want the executeable to run? (At startup? or some other event?)... And what OS are you designing this for? because C++ is OS specific when it's compiled so you won't be able to get it to run on "any" computer, you'll be able to get it to run on any computer with the OS you've compiled it for.

Get back to us and we'll try help you out =]

Cheers,
Jamey


----------

